# Những Con Đường Hoa Đẹp Nhất Thế Giới Kì Ii



## hoatuoidanang (30 Tháng tư 2015)

*Những con đường nhuộm màu hồng anh đào, tím phượng hay tử đằng nên thơ khiến các teen mê tít và ao ước được ngắm tận mắt.*
Cùng *Hoa Tươi Bình Dương* ngắm nhìn tiếp *Những con đường hoa đẹp nhất thế giới kì II* và cùng cảm nhận vẻ đẹp ra sao nhé

http://2.bp.************/-XDiJO-eZXdQ/VUGaDwB4PYI/AAAAAAAAH3Q/TfB-DqWX468/s1600/nhung-con-duong-hoa-dep-nhat-the-gioi-9.jpg
Những giàn hoa giấy đỏ rực được trồng khắp thị trấn ven biển Nafplio (Peloponnese, Hy Lạp) tạo nên một khung cảnh tuyệt đẹp.

http://3.bp.************/-GGFt0nnz27E/VUGaA_Xr31I/AAAAAAAAH2s/sU0yvV5F2Eo/s1600/nhung-con-duong-hoa-dep-nhat-the-gioi-10.jpg
Đường cây cao vút, xanh rì như khu rừng nhỏ giữa lòng thành phố Porto Alegre, Brazil.

http://1.bp.************/-o8Kn6-JvOQc/VUGaAaJCjXI/AAAAAAAAH2o/YVRerqAsFPQ/s1600/nhung-con-duong-hoa-dep-nhat-the-gioi-11.jpg
Hàng cây bên đường ở Jerez (Tây Ban Nha) được thiết kế một cách độc đáo và đầy nghệ thuật.

http://4.bp.************/-dlr2aNXJOJI/VUGaAYb-RNI/AAAAAAAAH2w/fygfFRvQIjQ/s1600/nhung-con-duong-hoa-dep-nhat-the-gioi-12.jpg
Đường hầm tình yêu ở Caras-Severin, Rumani, khá giống với phiên bản khác ở Ukraina cũng rất nổi tiếng

http://1.bp.************/-q_kUAFMOu5o/VUGaCBth5hI/AAAAAAAAH28/USHN8Alty48/s1600/nhung-con-duong-hoa-dep-nhat-the-gioi-13.jpg
Đi dạo dưới giàn hoa giấy nên thơ ở Positano, Salerno, Ý sẽ mang đến cho bạn sự lãng mạng.

http://4.bp.************/-1vpMJTsrEvY/VUGaCFAvbaI/AAAAAAAAH3A/SeufSdIZjhU/s1600/nhung-con-duong-hoa-dep-nhat-the-gioi-14.jpg
Con đường hoa giấy ở thành phố Brisbane, Australia, được thiết kế đầy sáng tạo với mái vòm cong như con đường hầm.

http://4.bp.************/-ckm2K_3EHoM/VUGaCru4ihI/AAAAAAAAH3Y/2feHIEx67LQ/s1600/nhung-con-duong-hoa-dep-nhat-the-gioi-15.jpg
Con đường hoa tử đằng tuyệt đẹp "đốn tim" du khách ở Nhật Bản, khi đến đây với người bạn yêu bạn sẽ cảm nhận được tình yêu và cảm xúc thăng hoa.

http://2.bp.************/-q9rhCLoSNeE/VUGaDAgoemI/AAAAAAAAH3I/0YmTPUmk35o/s1600/nhung-con-duong-hoa-dep-nhat-the-gioi-16.jpg
Đường đi xuyên qua rừng trúc xanh cao vút ở Sagano, Kyoto, Nhật Bản, bạn sẽ cảm giác như đi lạc vào xứ sở cổ tích phương đông


----------



## Lê Phạm Như Trúc (6 Tháng năm 2015)

Ôi những con đường hoa luôn luôn làm mình ngây ngất, thế giới có nhiều nơi cần phải chiêm ngưỡng quá.


----------

